# M-Edge Platform jacket--e light storage



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

I just got my M-Edge platform jacket for my Kindle this week.  How is the e light stored in this case.  Can it be kept in the little pocket and close the case?  Or does it need to be out along the left side when closed.


----------



## rittsi (Aug 10, 2010)

The light slips into the dedicated sleeve. It can be adjusted so that it twists out when you need to use it or tucked away when the case is closed.


----------



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

I tried closing the case with the light inside the dedicated sleeve.  This doesn't seem to be possible since it doesn't twist enough to allow closing the case. The bendable part would need to be bent too much.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

Is it a k3? 
I found an illustration:









If you have the correct light, it should swing down and store right beside the Kindle.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

Hmmm...It looks like you may need to remove the light and flip it in the opposite direction before storage?
(I don't have that cover, but I have the platform for k2 and Dx.)


----------



## leslieray (Mar 16, 2010)

Barbiedull said:


> Hmmm...It looks like you may need to remove the light and flip it in the opposite direction before storage?
> (I don't have that cover, but I have the platform for k2 and Dx.)


As Barbiedull explained, you will need to slide the light out of the pocket just enough for the battery compartment to clear the left side of the platform cover, then pivot the entire battery compartment down so that the light head is now pointing down towared the bottom of your Platform cover, slide back into pocket, your cover should close at the point with light stored neatly inside.


----------



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks, Leslieray

I would not have figured this out myself.  I did not know that the entire battery compartment had a hinge that would swivel. I can now get the head pointing down and it fits perfectly in the platform case.

Was this somewhere in the directions that came with the light?  And if not, it might be something M-Edge could add to their directions.


----------



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

I just reread the directions that came with my e-light.  Now that I know how to do it, this information is in the directions. But either the pictures or the words used didn't get the message across to me.  Your words, "pivot the entire battery compartment..." made the process clear to me.


----------



## jaimee83 (Sep 2, 2009)

I bought the light with the M Edge platform and have carried it 1/2 way around the world.  I might have used the light once BUT its always there if I want it.  Fits perfectly as the case is designed to hold it.


----------



## TabbyMom (Dec 16, 2010)

M-edge has a video of how to do this with several of their cases.  I'm not sure if it is on the page with the platform jacket or not but that is where i saw how to 'work it'.


----------



## BlondeStylus (Jan 28, 2011)

Take the light out and look where the base snaps into the actual body of the light.  If you pull it out a bit it swivels so you can change the light direction from up to down and store it that way.  It took me a few days to realize it does this, but it's very easy to do once you figure it out.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 28, 2010)

We have posted a video of the e-Luminator Booklight on our products page. I hope this better demonstrates the full functionality of the light.

http://www.medgestore.com/products/nook-eluminator2.psp


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

gregruns said:


> M-Edge products are generally poorly constructed and don't last, and a bit "behind the times" as far as looks and not competitively priced. Just my opinion.


Wow, that's a very broad statement. I've had quite a few m-edge covers for k2 and Dx. They are very nice products. I have gotten very good prices direct through M-edge with their promo codes. Just my opinion also!  I think they are the only company that markets a cover and light that work together so well.


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Sep 15, 2009)

According to you. Find me another cover that doesn't use corners or hinges. That has a built in type light and cost me less than $50 shipped. 

I believe Ill be waiting here for a WHILE.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Riddlemethis and Gregruns, I'm letting your initial posts where you each expressed your opinions of the product stand and have removed the rest. The back and forth between the two of you is not advancing the conversation here, please take it outside the thread if you want to continue.

Thanks.

Betsy
Accessories Moderator


----------

